# How to hook up to this Disc ?



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

My property cam with this old disc, but I can't figure out how to hook up to it. Doesn't seem to be for use on a 3 point pto? Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Jhunt703
This one hooks up to the tow hitch/drawbar on the back of the tractor, you drag it with the discs in the straight ahead position like they are set now and when you get to the paddock, you lift the bar with the teeth on it and drive forward and set the angle that your tractor will pull comfortably, and when you are finished, reverse the tractor until the discs are back inline for towing, the toothed bar should ratchet back into position for towing when you reverse enough.

They look to be a solid set of offsets.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you Fred. It sounds like I don't hook up either of the two arms on the disc to the left or right hydraulic lift arms on the tractor. Instead I would hook both arms on the disc to the center drawbar on the tractor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is correct Jhunt703, the discs are drag behind, not lift.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> That is correct Jhunt703, the discs are drag behind, not lift.
> Sorry, I didn't read your reply correctly, if your tractor doesn't have the double drawbar connector, upper and lower so a pin can be dropped through, then you will have to use a bolt and nut to hold to the drawbar, I am having a bit of trouble trying to get a photo across, if you can wait a jiff, it is light enough for me to take a photo of my Kubota drawbar.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This photo is of the double drawbar type, upper and lower so a pin can be dropped through and most suitable for your offset disc hitch as shown in your #2 photo, if your tractor drawbar doesn't have the upper section, then you will have to use a bolt and nut, preferably with a lock nut to stop this from being pulled out of the drawbar eye.

PS. this is not my kubota photo, I managed to get this across.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

Ok I see. Looks like I'm missing the drawbar. I'll need to go pick one up. I'll look for the 2 section one you have.

Thanks again!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

TSC sells drawbars if you have issues finding one....or there’s always Amazon. I will add that they sell a clevis type adapter for the drawbar. The clevis hitch is what was posted above.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> TSC sells drawbars if you have issues finding one....or there’s always Amazon. I will add that they sell a clevis type adapter for the drawbar. The clevis hitch is what was posted above.


Thanks. I'll look for that clevis adapter on their website.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Jhunt
Welcome TF
I agree disk hitch in photo below should be attached to tractor drawbar. In my youth an offset disk similar to your photo is the 1st implement I utilized with a tractor when learning how to operate a tractor. What size/model tractor do you have? Offset disk angled at maximum can be a load for a smaller frame tractor.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Jhunt
> Welcome TF
> I agree disk hitch in photo below should be attached to tractor drawbar. In my youth an offset disk similar to your photo is the 1st implement I utilized with a tractor when learning how to operate a tractor. What size/model tractor do you have? Offset disk angled at maximum can be a load for a smaller frame tractor.


Hi Jim,

I have a Kubota L3010 tractor with around 30hp. Others have also mentioned it may not handle the offset disc.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Hmmmm...I’m like others in thinking that may be a load for your 30 hp tractor. Maybe if you set it up straight and remove those weights but that’s not best use on that disc....being it came with property though, you may consider selling it and buying a smaller one better suited for your tractor with the proceeds.

they’re pricy if in good working condition.


----------



## Jhunt703 (Apr 30, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Hmmmm...I’m like others in thinking that may be a load for your 30 hp tractor. Maybe if you set it up straight and remove those weights but that’s not best use on that disc....being it came with property though, you may consider selling it and buying a smaller one better suited for your tractor with the proceeds.
> 
> they’re pricy if in good working condition.


I haven't considered that. It's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Back in my youth when I drove tractor pulling a similar size offset I was driving a JD 530 2 WD with a 2 cyl engine rated at 33 DB HP weighing about 5000#s. If your tractor has MFWD you might be able to pull the offset disk. If it was my tractor/disk I'd try it out before I considered selling it.


----------

